# I don't like the navigation in uber partner on iPhone



## walk (Mar 20, 2015)

I have to open the google app and re-type the address if I want use google map.
Why we can't choose the option on iPhone? I also hear that on Android it gives us the option of which we'd like to use.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It does.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple OS sucks, you will need an Android phone for that


----------



## walk (Mar 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Apple OS sucks, you will need an Android phone for that


Do I need buy the newest android phone? Do u know where I can check the requirement?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

walk said:


> Do I need buy the newest android phone? Do u know where I can check the requirement?


lol just about any android smartphone from the last several years will work


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Androids are cheaper than iPhone...much cheaper. And you have tons of options for devices


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Team Android all the way....especially illy on a Galaxy Note 3...I believe there $99 with 2 year activation and you're really not missing out on a whole lot compared to the Note 4. Battery lasts at least 6 hours from full charge with Uber app running. No more drain anxiety when parked, lol!


----------



## furlonium (Mar 17, 2015)

walk said:


> Do I need buy the newest android phone? Do u know where I can check the requirement?


A brand new 2nd Gen Motorola G is $179 off contract. No other phone comes even close to it for the price.


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Apple OS sucks, you will need an Android phone for that


I am still using the Uber iPhone largely because my limited experience with the Uber app on my LG G3 was not positive. Could be user error and would be open to trying this again if I had a second device. However, I don't want to pay Cricket or some other wireless provider the equivalent of what I shell out to Uber.

However, I can tether my LG and was wondering if I could get an Android smartphone without a data plan and use it in wifi mode for Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Android partner app let's you choose Google maps or Waze as nav provider.

+1 on Motorola moto g, buy direct from Motorola website.


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

Any iPhone with iOS 8.0 or higher will run multiple apps simultaneously. I do not use the Uber iPhone. 

I also use GPS Drive with the 1 year subscription for turn-by-turn voice directions. The woman's voice on GPS Drive is much more pleasant than the harsh voice now on Uber's GPS. It is very useful to have a backup GPS for passengers who do not tell you they have multiple droopy destinations until you get to the first one.


----------

